# Thai tv online



## markie53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello Guys

Just wondering if anyone knows of some decent websites where my other half can watch Thai TV through the internet when she comes to the UK?

Thanks in advance

Markie


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Thailivetv.com

Thailivetv.com. View online Thai TV service in 24 hours online to watch news From items in Thailand! This service is for you to live abroad. Thai and want to watch Thai TV and you have a computer but no TV. TV can be viewed online without any cost.

*****
Hope this works for you - appreciate if you could let us know as others may be interested.


----------

